# Vintage Battery Cycle Lamps Restoration Modification



## Survivor Bikes (14 Jul 2020)

Evening team. So I’ve assembled this motley crew of lamps to see what can be done with them. Previously, I’ve had a go at dismantling the one in the foreground; but I think instead of grinding off the small rivet heads, it may be preferable to drill them out using teeny-tiny drill bits.











This selection includes brands such as Ever Ready, Berec (which I believe was a UK subsidiary of Ever Ready), Vesta and erm, the black one. Which I can‘t quite decipher; possibly ‘Lanlite’?

Tomorrow I’ll aim to get one dismantled, blasted and straightened. I would have done so today, but I made an unplanned purchase, and then ended up going to collect a... 1976 Puch Pirate! Yeah, me neither 🤣. It turns out to be an Austrian version of a Raleigh Commando, complete with dimpled chain guard etc. It’s gone straight into my boneyard for now, but this is what it looks like:-
















See you tomorrow 😊


----------



## Survivor Bikes (15 Jul 2020)

Ah, the uniquely satisfying process of media blasting...


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2020)

Wow! I wish I had half the gear you do.

Once again, watching with avid interest.


----------



## CharlesF (15 Jul 2020)

Yeah, something new to keep me fascinated! Thanks, @Survivor Bikes !


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2020)

I am thinking of starting a religion, with @Survivor Bikes bikes as my god.

Anyone else want to join The Church of The Rusty Chainwheel?


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Jul 2020)

If I was going to worship anything, it would be gaffer tape. 
Or Saccharomyces cerevisiae


----------



## Survivor Bikes (15 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Wow! I wish I had half the gear you do.
> 
> Once again, watching with avid interest.


Especially for @Drago, at some stage this week, I’ll be trying out our brand new pneumatic pop rivet gun. I’m v excited !


----------



## Survivor Bikes (15 Jul 2020)

I’ve just been out to collect this Elswick Cosmo, with an ‘interesting’ custom paint scheme. The vendor assured my that it was nothing to do with him! Somebody _really_ wanted a Raleigh banana


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Jul 2020)

I love the way bike lights look 'of their period'. I rember having a very 60s looking dynamo set, chrome elliptical front light and all that space-age stuff, little fins here and there, updated by the modular plastc 70s lamps from Ever Ready.
Great to see some old lamps being brought back to life though


----------



## Survivor Bikes (15 Jul 2020)

Ok, back at the ranch now. I’m going to experiment with a ‘chrome’ effect on this first lamp; just to see if it’s a viable finish. It’s no substitute for real chrome of course, but it’s worth a try.




The Media-blasted parts are ‘out-gassing’ in the curing oven. At around 180°C, any contaminants should be baked out.




We’ll need the oven up to around 200°C in order to cure the chrome effect coat. After that, it will require a gloss clear coat to protect the finish. The chrome effect powder coat, doesn’t have the resilience of regular colours. Sadly, the extra coat of clear reduces the lustre a bit too. I guess you can’t have everything.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Jul 2020)

Survivor Bikes said:


> Ok, back at the ranch now. I’m going to experiment with a ‘chrome’ effect on this first lamp; just to see if it’s a viable finish. It’s no substitute for real chrome of course, but it’s worth a try.
> View attachment 536120
> 
> The Media-blasted parts are ‘out-gassing’ in the curing oven. At around 180°C, any contaminants should be baked out.
> ...


Can you do my frame if it comes out ok


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2020)

Survivor Bikes said:


> Ok, back at the ranch now. I’m going to experiment with a ‘chrome’ effect on this first lamp; just to see if it’s a viable finish. It’s no substitute for real chrome of course, but it’s worth a try.
> View attachment 536120
> 
> The Media-blasted parts are ‘out-gassing’ in the curing oven. At around 180°C, any contaminants should be baked out.
> ...


Were those lights chromed originally, I seem to remember most were painted a matt grey (almost a 'hammerite' finish but smaller 'dimples')


----------



## Gunk (15 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Were those lights chromed originally, I seem to remember most were painted a matt grey (almost a 'hammerite' finish but smaller 'dimples')



I think he’s just putting his own twist on it.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (16 Jul 2020)

Well I finished one of those lamps in high chrome effect powder yesterday... and it was, quite frankly, rubbish! 

Those chrome effect coatings are fine for candy finishes (like the Raleigh Eighteen I did recently), but no good on their own. 

Never mind; I've got oodles of lamps and an entire spectrum of coloured powders to throw at them. Including, a silver hammered finish, which @raleighnut quite rightly identifies as the authentic aesthetic.

It's a bit off topic I know, but I've also picked up a couple of cool retro torches ('flashlights' for our colonial cousins); a Pifco Superbeam and an Ever Ready Space Beam. They're made largely of pressed steel, and should freshen up a treat.


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2020)

Go for silver hammered! That's the finish of a real Englishman.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jul 2020)

Survivor Bikes said:


> Well I finished one of those lamps in high chrome effect powder yesterday... and it was, quite frankly, rubbish!
> 
> Those chrome effect coatings are fine for candy finishes (like the Raleigh Eighteen I did recently), but no good on their own.
> 
> ...


I had them on my 'works vehicle' a Co-op delivery bike in 1974.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (16 Jul 2020)

This one’s for good Sir knight @Drago. Behold, Excalibur !





Pneumatic AND hydraulic - hoo-ah !


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2020)

Oh my days! I've come over all faint.


----------



## MichaelW2 (16 Jul 2020)

I used to use the EverReady metal one as well as a chrome dynamo set. I have very little nostalgia for these lumps that barely remove any dark. Can you fit them with lithium batteries and LED bulbs?


----------



## Survivor Bikes (16 Jul 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> I used to use the EverReady metal one as well as a chrome dynamo set. I have very little nostalgia for these lumps that barely remove any dark. Can you fit them with lithium batteries and LED bulbs?


Yep, I’ve already procured Cree bulbs, and I’ve got some modern power options too.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (17 Jul 2020)

Took a snap of that rubbish ‘chrome’ effort, just before I chucked it in the scrap bin. Today’s bright sunshine is doing it a lot of favours; trust me it’s rubbish


----------



## Survivor Bikes (17 Jul 2020)

Next patient please...
N


----------



## Survivor Bikes (17 Jul 2020)

...treatment continued




































Fin


----------



## Survivor Bikes (17 Jul 2020)

Ok, so that’s that. Ever Ready battery bicycle lamp, restomodified. 

Process: Dismantle, Blast, Powder Coat, Reassemble.

Mods: Type 800 vintage battery adapter & 3 volt LED replacement bulb.

Difficulty: Moderate

Was it worth it? : I guess so, yes. If you absolutely, positively have to have one of these old lamps; perhaps to meet the scrutiny of a historically conscious cycling event; than yes. Otherwise, NO !


----------



## Survivor Bikes (17 Jul 2020)

Regarding those rather excellent battery adapters

They were designed and made by a gifted chap called John Osborne. His blog (entitled ‘the weird world of John’) explains all, and it also has a link to his eBay outlet. URL below.

http://www.so-weird.co.uk/


----------



## Survivor Bikes (17 Jul 2020)

Signing off now. I’m in the bath, and Mrs Survivor Bikes has just brought me a glass of wine.

Life’s good 😊


----------



## Gunk (17 Jul 2020)

Great work, looks brilliant!

I recon it’s worth about £50-£60


----------



## Survivor Bikes (18 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> Great work, looks brilliant!
> 
> I recon it’s worth about £50-£60


Aw cheers mate. I think I’ll do the odd one occasionally, to add a bit of extra value to a complete bike project.

Speaking of which, new R20 project coming soon. (The theme I have in mind may prove a little controversial).


----------



## CharlesF (18 Jul 2020)

I can’t wait!


----------



## Drago (18 Jul 2020)

Survivor Bikes said:


> ...treatment continued
> View attachment 536536
> 
> View attachment 536537
> ...


That has caused a serious swelling in the Y front region. Fantastic! You'd never get rich off it, but you could make some shekels selling those.


----------

